# ANKARA - The Capital City of Turkey



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Really great looking city. I'd certainly like to travel to Turkey some day and Ankara would be right at the top of my list (tied with Istanbul) for places to visit there.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^Thanks . Actually Ankara is not a top tourist destination, when compared with other cities in Turkey, as there are only a few touristic destinations grouped around old city of Ankara..

So I guess it is time to have a look to the old historical district of Ankara..

*Ankara Citadel - Old City Center*




















































































































Photos By: 

Birol Ezertaş - http://wowturkey.com/forum/fotolistesi.php?u=673876

Ahmet Günen - http://wowturkey.com/forum/fotolistesi.php?u=447164


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Some highrises of Ankara..

Sheraton Hotel - 143 m



TOBB Towers - 140 m










Dikmen Valley (140 m 4 towers at the center, 98m, 84m, 84m towers at the left)











Grand Hyatt Çankaya Hotel - 110 m 












Armada Tower - 120 m














HalkBank - 123 m





Atakule Observation Tower - 125 m












Banking Regulation - 108 m



Portas II - 103 m



Akman Condominum - 110 m











Kozlar Biz. Center (94 m) and Armada (120m) at back.



Sheraton 143 m and Hilton 80 m


MHP Headquarters (100m with helipad) & Koluman Plaza


Portas I (95 m) with Atakule at back (125 m)


----------



## iñaki-garcia (Aug 18, 2004)

turkey isn`t just Istanbul. Ankara is an awesomwe place too


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*ANKARA METRO NETWORK*









Wikipedia











by Erdem Taşlıca


by Erdem Taşlıca


by Erdem Taşlıca









ego.gov.tr​


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

ankara rocks


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Ankara looks like a great city! The pictures of the lake and parks remind me a bit of Minneapolis (and the Karem Mall looks like Mall of America's rotunda). I really like the red tile roofs shown in your very first photo, plus the nice blend of older and newer architecture. I've never been to Turkey, but some friends of mine went several years ago and they had a great time! Its on my list (along with dozens of other places)


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice, didn't expect that.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Very beautiful city!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Ankara International Airport opened in 2006.









airliners.net









http://www.esenbogaairport.com/tr-TR/basinodasi/pages/basinbultenleri.aspx


http://www.esenbogaairport.com/tr-TR/basinodasi/pages/basinbultenleri.aspx









http://www.havalimani.org/havalimanlari/ankara_havalimani/









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Esenboga_terminal.jpg









http://www.havalimani.org/havalimanlari/ankara_havalimani/









http://www.havalimani.org/havalimanlari/ankara_havalimani/









http://www.havalimani.org/havalimanlari/ankara_havalimani/









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/82139657









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/100474327









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Esenboğa_International_Airport_3.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Esenboğa_Havalimanı_İç_Görünüm.jpg









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/90759525









https://ssl.panoramio.com/photo/24914075









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...oğa_Havalimanı,_Ankara,_Turkey.jpg?uselang=tr









http://www.havalimani.org/havalimanlari/ankara_havalimani/


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

i had always wanted to see pictures of Ankara, great city and that new airport is awesome


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Ankara Beymen


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

ankara is extremel good and clean city


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

ya arkadaslar gercekten ankarayı tanıtmamız lazım hic kimse ama hic kimse bilmiyo mesle bu formu cok yksege tasırsak (yorumlar,photo) gibisnden cok ii olr.mesela yurt dısında fln aa sen nerdesn diolar bende turkey diom onlarda istanbul dimi dio diorm turkiyenin baskenti ne istanbul fln dioalr bende istanbulda yasıyorm ama ankaryı tanıtmamız lzm 

I aint seen a clean city like this
before!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*Ataturk Culture & Exhibition Center*













































































































Source: http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/ankara-ataturk-kultur-merkezi/6289


----------



## Miichal (May 4, 2005)

Beautifull city. Greetings from Poland. Watch this www.impet.opole.pl


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

^thanks, I love Polish architecture, especially Krakow. BTW, I couldn't read what it said on that site, it's Polish.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the city is very cool, modern and full of green areas :yes:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

ARMADA SHOPPING CENTER 

(*Best Shopping Center of Europe 2004*)







​


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

New Year in Armada..


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> Do you have subway map system? Does Ümitköy have subway connection? I know Çayyolu is under construction...


Yes Ümitköy has also a station on Çayyolu line, can be seen in the map posted by Reingmann. 

Çayyolu and Ümitköy are neighboring districts, so close to each other.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

on the Eskişehir road?


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes. All those districts, Konutkent, Koru Sitesi, Bilkent, Ümitköy (the biggest one among those), Beysukent, Çayyolu, Angora Evleri, and so.. are located on the Eskisehir Road side by side. Only Bilkent is quite apart, closer to the city.

Usually people prefer saying Ümitköy or Çayyolu to this whole region. The potential name of a potential municipality is those two. Also it was also proposed to call new municipality on Eskisehir Road, the "Bilim Kenti / Science City" as 4 big university campuses and 2 Techno-cities are also included here.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

how about Northwest?


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Joya said:


>


this pic is really great


----------



## meow (Mar 1, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

great thread great pictures great city.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^I hope you'll visit Turkey


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Beautiful country, love to visit one day!!


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> how about Northwest?


It hosts the organised industry zones and residental districts like Batikent, Eryaman and Sincan. They are well planned but they are older (except Eryaman) and so a bit less attractive than western suburbs. 

Still that area holds 2 new big parks, one of them (Harikalar Diyari) is the biggest urban park of Turkey, which is also recognised as one of the biggest urban parks of Europe.

*Eryaman District*

















*Harikalar Diyari - Biggest Urban Park of Turkey* - 1.320.000 m2

The center of the park


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Some more from Tunali Hilmi Street


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful.... kay:

Ankara is progressing and changing... But what I am waiting for is the restoration of old Ankara, the area arond the castle, Republican buildings and Roman sutrctures... We should have this part too. Republic of Turkey has born at this area and we forgot it...


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^You are right, and unfortunately it is the only touristic spot, tourists leave city with the bad image of old town, without even noticing the modern city around it.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

The project for this are is talked about. Many people, including Ankara mayor talked something about it. But there is nothing serious yet


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

plan of the oldest Ankara...


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Kuvvaci said:


> The project for this are is talked about. Many people, including Ankara mayor talked something about it. But there is nothing serious yet


Well, there is currently 3 big urban-renewal projects in Ankara, one of them is on the east side, south side and Çankaya (center of Modern Ankara). But renewing historical districts are harder. You cannot just demolish something and put a park with skyscraper residences.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Probably one of the best urban renewals.. 

*Dikmen Valley*





































Still Expanding kay:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Very impressive indeed. Green as well.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*ANKARA ESENBOGA AIRPORT
NEW INTERNATIONAL-DOMESTIC FLIGHTS TERMINAL *
Cap: 10 million pass/year
Completed in: October 2006










INTERIOR PICS

Shots by xgokhan from wowturkey.com








































































































































Shots by ususam from wowturkey.com


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We're planning a trip through Turkey next year, from Istanbul to Syria.
We wanted to skip Ankara, but after seeing all this great pictures, the city looks quit nice for a couple of days. It remembers me of Aman in Jordan.

Much better than Izmir, which I found a bit grey in the ninetees. But also this city could have become nice right now.

I wanted to see that great antropological museum in Ankara anyway, I just can't wait....


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

It is indeed a clinical city, here are some pics - 







Enjoy! ~Alex~


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

wc eend said:


> Very interesting. Ankara is relatively unknown.


I agree with you. And what what we don't know is strange and atracts our curiosity... Beautiful thread!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Is Ankara a planned city?


----------



## maximtsigalko (Dec 28, 2006)

i like it..thanks


----------



## Simpl3_ccs (Jul 20, 2005)

very modern and beautifull city !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

this district is crazy


System_Halted said:


> Incek is a southern suburban district of Ankara, close to Mogan Lake. District consists of indivual estates mainly villas. Those are the ones which are called trimetal - steel construction.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

^yeah :drool:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I agree with you. And what what we don't know is strange and atracts our curiosity... Beautiful thread!:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Is Ankara a planned city?


Well, districts around old/historical city is not planned well, as they were built during some hard economic crisis after World War 2. These are some old village type houses and slums. Those are being renewed by urban-renewal projects.

But rest of the city including the downtown and new parts (built between 50's-2000's) are mainly planned well.


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

I know that Turkey is experiencing a great wave of ‘wild construction’, but on the other hand, it is nice to c amazing projects such as this one










I bet that living here is a luxury


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Benonie said:


> We're planning a trip through Turkey next year, from Istanbul to Syria.
> We wanted to skip Ankara, but after seeing all this great pictures, the city looks quit nice for a couple of days. It remembers me of Aman in Jordan.
> 
> Much better than Izmir, which I found a bit grey in the ninetees. But also this city could have become nice right now.
> ...


Best time for visiting Ankara would be around May-June. But summertime is ok too. In winter I think streets of the city is a bit dull, with people mainly going to big malls instead of city streets, and of course without those green trees.

Ankara lacks touristic/historical spots, I mean they are few compared to Istanbul and so, therefore it is usually omitted in tours.

I advice you to visit Anatolian Civilizations Museum, as you have mentioned. And also Etnography Museum, and Museum of Scrulpture and Arts, which are close to it. 

Anıtkabir, The Mauselum of Atatürk is a must-visit spot also. 

If you go to Ulus, historical town, you may visit 1st and 2nd Parliament Buildings which are museums now. Also next to Ulus, Ankara Citadel might be visited in order to see some old/authentic houses, and narrow streets, some oriental bazaars, but as you will be touring Turkey, it may seem a bit un-attractive and dirty to you, compared to other places.(I don't like that place much, I hope they takeover and restore that area soon) If you visit Citadel, don't forget to go Çengelhan Rahmi Koç Museum, which hosts some interesting stuff from 1900's like toys, cars etc.

Also don't forget to visit the modern parts of the city. For sightseeing you must visit Atakule Observation Tower, the district it is located is a nice area, from there you can go to Tunali Hilmi Street, or Dikmen Valley by foot (but climbing to there by bikes might be hard, guess shouldn't be hard for you guys :lol: )

I will post more photos and info about them, if you are interested in


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

why don't you just meet you with him


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*Golden House - Bilkent *











*Mehmet Nazif Günal Villa (It is an Embassy Now) - Çankaya*


----------



## LoveThisCity (Mar 10, 2007)

*Thank you very much*

I was born in Ankara and I left 10 yrs ago. I love Ankara very much and I want to thank you for your efforts to present Ankara in this way. As far as I know, Ankara is totally man-build city without natural beauties. It is a great example for the union of human with its environment.

Thank you very much again


----------



## fullagrace28 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Looking for a place to stay in Ankara*

Hello.I just registered on this site. Do any of you kind Turkish people have an idea of affordable motels or know people who have a place out to rent? Im gonna have to stay up to 3 months and cant really afford Hilton for such long time :nuts: Looking forward to replies.I am arriving on 5th of April !


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Hacettepe University is the second most popular university of Ankara after METU.

It is regarded as one of the TOP 500 Universities of the world.


History:
The history of Hacettepe University can be traced back to the establishment of the Institute of Child Health on July 8, 1958, and the inauguration of the Hacettepe Children's Hospital. In 1961 the School of Health Sciences and its divisions of Nursing, Medical Technology, Physical Therapy and Rehabilitation and Nutrition were opened, all centered around the Institute of Child Health.

On June 15, 1963, Hacettepe University, Faculty of Medicine was established, and a general teaching hospital was built. Three months later Hacettepe University School of Dentistry was established.

In the Summer of 1964, a School of Basic Sciences was opened, offering courses in the natural sciences, social sciences and the humanities. At the time, aIl Hacettepe teaching institutions were affiliated to Ankara University and grouped under the title "Hacettepe Science Center".

Hacettepe University was chartered through Act No. 892 of the Turkish Parliament on July 8, 1967. Hacettepe Institutes of Higher Education formed the core of Hacettepe University, and the Faculties of Medicine, Science and Engineering, and Social and Administrative sciences were established.

Hacettepe-Beytepe Campus in 80's.. 

 

Since then, many faculty buildings and facilities were added to the campus, and the surrounding forests were formed..

Here is some recent shots from Hacettepe Faculties, new dormitories and cafeteria places and facilities in Beytepe Campus which is located in the western suburbs of the city.

































Thanks to Ceren from wowturkey for those great shots. You may see more photos in small size at http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17847


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

wwoooww..thnks 4ur sharing

realy modern i love all photos


----------



## 3emperor (Jan 3, 2003)

My Ankara trip in April 2007 :cheers:


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Ankara is a real gem even though it is not particularly well known outside of Turkey. The airport is very very attractive too.


----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

I found those on Flickr.

Some of mine:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Boring Governmental Skyline of Ankara.



Residential Skyline of Çankaya.



Unfortunately better skyscrapers are splitted apart.

(by Anıl from Wowturkey.com)


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

"Balgat"... Oh dear... In Afrikaans (South Africa) that is a pretty vile statement! :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pano ^^ :cheers: small but still nice


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, Eskisehir road expanded so quickly, there was nothing there 10 years a go!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

annman said:


> "Balgat"... Oh dear... In Afrikaans (South Africa) that is a pretty vile statement! :lol:


give us the meaning


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

Wow, nice city! 10x


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ulus is amazing!

grrrrrrrrr nice girls


----------



## Teriyaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Panora Shopping Center


----------



## annman (Aug 9, 2007)

Kafkas said:


> give us the meaning


Oh dear... how does one put this: "Bal" = body part used to create sperm, "gat" means _hole_, but more colloquially actually means _ass_. So, the combination of both is quite humorous.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

People have stopped crediting who took the photos they are posting, or at least where they found them. Please adhere to the rules of Cityscape forum and credit your pictures so that I don't have to delete them. Thank you!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ Does it apply to very old pics? And Wowturkey.com pics in this thread have their own tags, "wowturkey.com", isn't it OK?


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

@annman, :runaway: :laugh:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

System_Halted said:


> ^^ Does it apply to very old pics? And Wowturkey.com pics in this thread have their own tags, "wowturkey.com", isn't it OK?


No, just for pics from after March, and thanks for adding the credit! I missed the tiny "wowturkey.com" tags, so apologies to Teriyaki. I'm hoping that some day when people take all pictures from one source that they just get in the habit of clearly saying that at the very beginning of their entry (example: "I took these photos from wowturkey.com) so it is clear from the start. A lot of people do this already, and it makes moderating a heck of a lot easier!


----------



## rhotidhs7 (Mar 20, 2008)

very clean. wow so cool. I want to visit Turkey.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

@jackier

:wtf:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Teriyaki tells me those nice photos were taken by himself! I encourage every talented photographer out there to make a thread for the Urban Showcase section for original photography... show off those skills!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

pretty


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

For the Old Ankara Lovers, Some old Ankara Houses in Ankara Citadel..





















Photos from wowturkey.com (tagged with wowturkey.com) and Ankara Municapility Web Publications (http://www.ankara.bel.tr/AbbSayfalari/Ankara_Tarih_Kultur_Dizisi/ATKD_Osmanlida_Ankara.aspx)


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

A neighbourhood in *Old Ankara* is restorated.. It is like a time tunnel from such a young city into something old and cute.

Place is called Historical *Hamamönü* neighbourhood.














*Photos by http://www.wowturkey.com members, Kürşat Gönüllü, Ahmet Dağaslan, Atilla Dündar.*




*Last 2 Photos by alyons. http://www.fotokritik.com/kullanici/alyons*


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Lovely, Hamamonu looks great.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Source: http://www.enderinsaat.com/turkce/fotogaleri.aspx?id=106


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Sunset from Middle East Tech.U. campus, with TOBB's twin towers in the background.









Here is Sıhhiye Square, with Kocatepe Mosque (2nd largest of Turkey) visible in the distance. Sorry for the quality, I took this one through the windshield while driving.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

System, could you please post some Bilkent photos? I mean the university and residentals...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Ankara rocks.. Ankara is underrated, even in Turkey.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Ankara is great! love this city.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Joelre said:


> System, could you please post some Bilkent photos? I mean the university and residentals...


So be it.. 

Here is *Bilkent*! The University, suburban city, attractions, festivals and so...

They say Ankara is the best city to study university, in Turkey..









By Kenant - Deviantart









Source: Tepe Construction Catalogue









Source: Bilkent University Catalogue


















By ismailucanpehlivan - Deviantart









by AykDmn - flickr









By Bilkent Senfoni - Picasa









by vanLyden - flickr









By AykDmn - Deviantart









By saparatus - Deviantart









By Baabu - Deviantart









By tuseee - Deviantart









By Ali - Picasa









By Ali - Picasa









By porsiyon - Deviantart









By imrag - Deviantart









By yildiztozu - Deviantart









By wooferzaitsen - flickr









By nookie - Deviantart









Bilkent Senfoni - Picasa









By ath0 - Deviantart









By Ali - Picasa









By Ali - Picasa

More will come, you may also visit Bilkent Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150728​


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot, greater than i expected. I've a few friends studying in Bilkent University who are indeed rich, always tell me ''Ankara kicks your city's ass, as in nightlife, friends, girls and boys, food, luxury''. As for students, yes it looks to be true.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great photos.


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Joelre said:


> Thanks a lot, greater than i expected. I've a few friends studying in Bilkent University who are indeed rich, always tell me ''Ankara kicks your city's ass, as in nightlife, friends, girls and boys, food, luxury''. As for students, yes it looks to be true.


Bilkent has better be good. For the first few years of its existence, it got 4 times more funding from the government than the sum of all other universities on the country. I still think METU is nicer.

I wouldn't go that far and say Ankara is beats Istanbul in so many aspects of life. But I will say Ankara's universities beat Istanbul's (although I haven't seen Koc, which is said to be very promising). Transportation is easier too.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

as for students, yes it can be true because ankara is not big as istanbul and you know the traffic problem here if you have a car and driving to your university, at least you have to drive for an hour to reach. in ankara it's easier.

anyways, let's hope more of these beautiful photos to continue


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Joelre said:


> Thanks a lot, greater than i expected. I've a few friends studying in Bilkent University who are indeed rich, always tell me ''Ankara kicks your city's ass, as in nightlife, friends, girls and boys, food, luxury''. As for students, yes it looks to be true.


Compared to Istanbul? Don't think so, maybe equal in some but overall Ankara is a more decent but modest city compared to Istanbul. 

But nightlife etc. in Ankara is always underrated as people automatically compare it to Istanbul, although it is very little and boring compared to Istanbul, it can easily beat all other Turkish cities and many European cities, imho.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

My dad went to Ankara in the 1970's, I wonder what it was like back then.

I love the everyday life photos. I must go there!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Bilkent is awsome! we usually to drink there! agauahuauhha once i got really drunk at parking ehhehe
good times.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

More Bilkent.. 









by tuseee - deviantart









by AwayFromChaos - flickr









by vanLyden - flickr









by Mdanacı - deviantart









by AwayFromChaos - flickr









by AwayFromChaos - flickr









by Damila - flickr









by Nerado - deviantart









by mmanginir - deviantart









by Ek1n (Bilkent Madness  - Theatre Workshop)









by Baabu - deviantart (Everybody Jump)









by darkBlackWind - deviantart


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

F*ck me, I should have chosen Bilkent University! :gaah:


----------



## arzaranh (Apr 23, 2004)

System_Halted said:


> By ath0 - Deviantart
> [/CENTER]


you play american football in turkey?!?!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

We even have American football league(TAFL) and 18 teams in 3 seperate groups; Istanbul, Ankara and Anatolia.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ it is mostly like collage league, not professional.

80 years ago, rugby was popular and big clubs had rugby teams, but it is completely a dead sport now.


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Nah, Rugby is so unpopular that when the league was organized they made a friend of mine a referee because he was one of the few people in the country who actually had ever played and knew the rules.


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

^^ :uh: I think his question was viable and relevant to the thread, especially given that many names (city and people) mean something in Turkish. 

If you mean he asked the question knowing the answer, that doesn't mean squat - the majority of world's lands are inhabited by tribes who started elsewhere. (but it would have been silly of him, given the large amount of words in his language taken from Turkish, and vice versa)


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

^^simply check his other recent posts.. and if you can't sense the obvious provocation here then it's your problem..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toker said:


> There are two theories:
> 1- *Hittites* established the town Ankuwa (meaning Temple of Phoenix) hereabouts
> 2- It comes from Ancyra (meaning anchor). It has some stories from Phrygians about finding an anchor so far off the coast, taking it as an omen from gods and founding the city.


We talking more than 3000 years ago, right?


----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Istanbullu said:


> ^^simply check his other recent posts.. and if you can't sense the obvious provocation here then it's your problem..


It could have been provocation if the city were founded by greeks, or if its name were Greek. He might even have thought so and actually wrote it as provocation, but since the answer is otherwise, I see no harm in treating his question like any other.



christos-greece said:


> We talking more than 3000 years ago, right?


Yes. Hittites ruled most of Asia Minor during a 5-6 century long period until about the Trojan wars and prophet Moses (which aren't relevant events, but just to give the idea of the time). Whereas Phrygians would be a millenium later, sometime before the Persian expansion.


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Toker said:


> It could have been provocation if the city were founded by greeks, or if its name were Greek. He might even have thought so and actually wrote it as provocation, but since the answer is otherwise, I see no harm in treating his question like any other.
> 
> 
> Yes. Hittites ruled most of Asia Minor during a 5-6 century long period until about the Trojan wars and prophet Moses (which aren't relevant events, but just to give the idea of the time). Whereas Phrygians would be a millenium later, sometime before the Persian expansion.


The guy is here to start trouble. That's what concerns me. Anyway let him be..


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i love this city!nice shots:cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hittite said:


> ^^According to latest polls only 11% of women wear turban (hijab) in Turkey;According to tesev poll its 11.4%, according to Istanbul Bosphorus University poll its 11%. I am not talking with my ass off,there are serious statistics and researches on that issue.


I forgot hidjab is a headscarf?


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes hijab=headscarf, but his statistic refers to a specific type of headscarf (Turban), not traditional forms of headscarf.

Awesome pics btw.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

beatiful city =)
im surprised


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Toker (Aug 14, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


>


where is this?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Hacettepe University main building's garden


----------



## enderiplikci (Sep 7, 2008)

no this sculpture is in the garden of DTCF(Dil Tarif Coğrafya Fakültesi) Ankara University


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

ah yes, you are right. my mistake...


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice pictures of a -for me- rather unknown city. But im suprised. Looks like a good city for living. Thanx for sharing all those pics.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

_thanks to diatürkiye_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics 



Toker said:


> Yes. Hittites ruled most of Asia Minor during a 5-6 century long period until about the Trojan wars and prophet Moses (which aren't relevant events, but just to give the idea of the time). Whereas Phrygians would be a millenium later, sometime before the Persian expansion.


Some how i knew the story of Hittites (not all, thanks btw) from Age of Empire I


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

BTW Hittite sun is the symbol of Ankara









Monument of the Hittite Sun








by ytugcu from wowturkey


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

the last picture is not hittite sun, it is hittle suculptor for honoring...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

true, but the monument known as "Hitit Güneş Kursu Aniti"


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Also Lions Road of Atatürk Mausoleum in Ankara


















orginal Hittite Lion



















Modern suculptor in Ankara









Hittite Sphinx









Alacahöyük










----------------------------------------------------------------
Also

Hittite Eagles (hattushash, near Ankara almost 1500 BC)









later -East Roman (Byzantian) Eagle



















later -Seljuk Eagle


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

i heard that byzantine empire was made up almost by greek people, are there greek blood in turkish people


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ Nearly, all nations in Balkans and South Mediterranean region has some genetical connections between each other. Turkish people are genetically a mixture of Turkic and Anatolian/Mediterranean people and have more or less some genetical connections to the people of nearby regions like the others, including Greeks and so..




*Thanks for the nice photos and please keep the thread that way, away from Historical disputed subjects.*


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah i lived in turkey and ..... well some to most of the people can pass as italian....there are even red heads there..


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Rookie83 said:


> yeah i lived in turkey and ..... well some to most of the people can pass as italian....there are even red heads there..


there are many red head Turks, probably because of Ancient Celtic State, Galatia used to be at the center of Anatolia and Ankara was their capital till the Roman conquest.


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Kuvvaci said:


> there are many red head Turks, probably because of Ancient Celtic State, Galatia used to be at the center of Anatolia and Ankara was their capital till the Roman conquest.


And the stereo type in most countries outside of Turkey, mostly are those who have never been to Turkey.

" Oh you don't look Turkish " :lol:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

modernity and the history!


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

^^^

There is a picture from Çankaya right!?
Nice place!
Ankara is a cool city.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

no it is old Roman ruins wich is located historical part of the city! Çankaya is southern hill of the city!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Natalino means the picture of "Meclis", i guess


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ Or he means Dikmen Valley or this park (Seğmenler)  They are also some sort of Çankaya districts..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics ^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

My home town always looks great


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

Kafkas said:


> Natalino means the picture of "Meclis", i guess





System_Halted said:


> ^^ Or he means Dikmen Valley or this park (Seğmenler)  They are also some sort of Çankaya districts..


YOU BOTH ARE RIGHT!
I use to go to Çankaya when i was in Turkey, im planning to go back Turkey again in 2010, i hope so.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

I wasn't aware of Ankara has a great skyline. Not comparing to Istanbul, but it's clear she has the potential to beat some european cities.:cheers:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Natalino said:


> YOU BOTH ARE RIGHT!
> I use to go to Çankaya when i was in Turkey, im planning to go back Turkey again in 2010, i hope so.


Nice...even this time you can travel between Istanbul and Ankara with High Speed Train


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Joelre said:


> I wasn't aware of Ankara has a great skyline. Not comparing to Istanbul, but it's clear she has the potential to beat some european cities.:cheers:


Ankara's skyline is getting better year by year. There are many new projects with higher quality.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Ankara has a lot of great historical monuments and artifacts. Great to see that its being well taken care of.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by one2c900d (flickr)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

nice pictures, I spent so long time on these streets...


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## cityscapes (Feb 17, 2007)

pictures from flickr


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

The center of Anatolian civilization. From Hittites to modern Turkey..Breath taking!!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Karagöl, a crater lake is one of the natural beauties of Ankara..









mselam flickr









MAKPOWER flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ankara is very nice ^^^^


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DU999 said:


>


Shopping center or something like that (escalators) ?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^metro station.


----------



## omercank (Mar 9, 2007)

^^Nope! That's actually an overpass for pedestrians...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

oh, i remember a metro station which is looks like it.
whatever, im sorry.


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

Amazing Ankara..

I am every year for 3 weeks in Ankara and i missed every second..

Its my Second hometown after Erzurum.. LOVE YOU ANKARA...


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by mx. (flickr)


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics jakob ^^


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Tunalı Hilmi Street & Kuğulu Park

Has been a long time since my first post regarding Tunalı..

Tunalı Hilmi is not a very special street in terms of architecture but in terms of meeting point of teens and entertainment place, it is one of the best with many pubs and cafes in the surrounding streets.









by hakaninfinland2 - flickr









by Erspek - flickr









by Kazım Hasırcı - wowturkey









by smemo - wowturkey









by Orhun Başer - wowturkey









by cagrifidan - flickr









by nazlila - flickr









by kutay_Ak - flickr









by Margarita R Martin - flickr

​


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*José Martí Pérez Park*


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by Margarita R Martin (flickr)


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

It has been a while since any new pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Spring Fest of METU is held last week.. The photos below are from old festivals..

Taken by Cemre (flickr)













Spring in METU By Tayfun

​


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl pix dewd.


----------



## Galado (May 1, 2007)

MADOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing updated pics  the park looks beautiful


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ Last pics are from university campus. 

www.metu.edu.tr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Ankara today*






















































source.gazetevatan.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

System_Halted said:


> Last pics are from university campus.
> 
> www.metu.edu.tr


Sorry, i didnt knew that, anyway great photos...


----------



## Leofold (Dec 8, 2006)

DU999 said:


> *Ankara today*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice. Everyone is red & white. :cheers:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*SPRING 2009 in ANKARA*


seyhansonmez









melikeforever


foxfo


melikeforever


vulture06


seyhansonmez


gulinvardar


makpower


ninosal


ninosal 


ninosal


esrad


vulture06


sinecan


villarhapsody


igdesalih

All users credited under photos are flickr members.​


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Red head on the right bottom corner is unbeliavable.


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Lombak said:


> Red head on the right bottom corner is unbeliavable.


Yes, i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Gordion said:


> Yes, i was thinking the same thing


I saw her first...go away...:lol:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hacettepe Mayfest 2008





















































source: ankarasosyete.com


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

From jackob









From System Halted









From System Halted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Ankara, including the 2 last aerial photos; infact i was looking in the past for aerial photos of Ankara (like those) thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## aboalnin (Jul 30, 2009)

is there any good amusment park in ankara???


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Wow is all I can say!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*ESENBOGA INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT

Best 10 Million Capacity Airport of Europe in 2009*! according to Airports Council International (ACI)

It is also one of the Emergency Landing Sites of *NASA* Space Shuttles.













































































































Photos by TAV & Dinus @ SSC​


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Ankara looks like a very nice modern city!!!!!!!!!! i have been to turkey before and simply love the place.


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ Is it from 50. Yıl Park?

I like the position of this park.. It is located between first modern, planned district of Ankara started to be built in 1930's (named Kurtuluş), and old outskirts of the city. Has a wonderful view..


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*Ankara Hamamönü Historical District Restorations*









by Emrah Özkan


















by nonsoloprato (flickr)​


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## ¡Josh! (Oct 14, 2009)

Güzel bir şehir ve güzel fotoğrafları. kay:
Kolombiya selamlar!


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool photos!


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## cuysal88 (Mar 13, 2009)

thx for sharing .The photos are really great ...


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)

ankara çok gerilerde kalmış ayıp olmasın :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photo updates from the city of Ankara


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. Part of my ancestry comes from this beautiful country, half Turkish and half German from my fathers' side of the family.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Tunali Hilmi Street


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## URSUS (Aug 26, 2008)

A nice sunset and skyline by Suat Gurel from wowturkey.com


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

^^ WOW!


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Some Nightshots














































By Suat Güler


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)

by oktay kosovalı -wowturkey.com


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

Very clean city with a picturesque and well-planned skyline. I'm embarrassed to say that many city skylines here in the U.S. aren't nearly as impressive as Ankara's. Thank you for sharing your photos of your well-kept capital city of Turkey.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night photos of Ankara are truly amazing


----------



## TropicofCapricorn (Nov 19, 2010)

What a progressive people you Turks are. Thanks again for these pictures. I am very impressed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One more night photo of Ankara:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5067147897/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


nice night photo.....:cheers:


----------



## serhat (Oct 18, 2009)

Second best skyline in Turkey after Istanbul


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)

byktay kosovalı www.wowturkey.com


----------



## mitenka (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## mitenka (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## mitenka (Aug 29, 2010)

*from wowturkey.com by mustafa taşkın*


----------



## Alpos (Nov 6, 2009)

URSUS said:


> A nice sunset and skyline by Suat Gurel from wowturkey.com


Oradaki kuş martı mı?


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

I wish they were not over-HDR'ed...

Photos by akıncı944


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
me too =/


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Still nice.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Ankara today, after a rainy day.. 























































Photos by me.


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos but dont forget to give credits, sources. Thanks


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2553_zpsc1d04017.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2552_zpsc76aac52.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2551_zps9964756c.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2554_zps329c709a.jpg.html


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

Dikmen Valley


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2722_zpse3b85cc8.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2731_zps10674b4d.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2734_zps92a02854.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2735_zps60cc97f3.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2737_zps76fae2fa.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2738_zpseb1f35d3.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2739_zpsd58dde43.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2740_zps098b5fd0.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2741_zps156f0b93.jpg.html


http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2744_zpsfce80c66.jpg.html




http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/DSCF2747_zps8d3f68fe.jpg.html


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

From my post in Sub Forum......


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr673/06mali_ankgece.jpg


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr677/goftiman_K2.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/next-level-ankara/3881









http://www.arkiv.com.tr/proje/next-level-ankara/3881



























http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr673/06mali_ankgece.jpg









http://wowturkey.com/t.php?p=/tr678/onurnazliaka_IMG_2546aa__Kopya.jpg


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/jackal281/media/IMAG0009_BURST005_zpsb93392fe.jpg.html


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ankara by Murat Alpaslan, on Flickr


Kocatepe Mosque, Ankara by Erman Aydoner, on Flickr


Genclik Park, Ankara by Erman Aydoner, on Flickr


Ahmet Hamdi Akseki Camii, Ankara by Yavuz Tugcu, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

ANKARA by Ugur Belen, on Flickr


Ankara Garı by Ali Gümüş, on Flickr


Turchia - Giugno 2010 by anton.it, on Flickr


nocte luminaria by coronaeborealis http://instagram.com/__0nur__, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

next level ankara by Emre Bozkurt, on Flickr


Kar Snow Ankara by Fatih Oktay, on Flickr


Toy Soldier by alishariat, on Flickr


A look from the old side of the city, Ankara by Erman Aydoner, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ankara by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


Anitkabir by Denis Nikolov, on Flickr


Ankara: Bülten Sokak by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


Anıtkabir by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ankara: Çukurambar by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


Ankara at night II by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


Genclik Park by David Stanley, on Flickr


geçmişin karanlık izleri... by erdalde, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ankara: Dikmen Vadisi by Jorge Franganillo, on Flickr


Atatürk, Shadows and the Child by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


Ankara, Turkey by Michael Chow, on Flickr


Piano-3 by Saleh Alellwi, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kocatepe Camii - Ankara, Turkey by fisherbray, on Flickr


Ankara Arena by SeraTJ, on Flickr


ANITKABİR by Soner Aydoğan, on Flickr


Ankara Train Station by voyageAnatolia.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Lugal, A Luxury Collection Hotel Ankara—Exterior at Night by Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Ankara, Turkey by Thomas, on Flickr


Coppersmith by voyageAnatolia.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Kızılay Shopping Mall by Aykut Uludağ, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Güneş ışıltısı by erdalde, on Flickr


Bilkent Computer Center by yigit ürkmeztürk, on Flickr


2013.01.20 ULUS by photographyMAY, on Flickr


DSC_2105_6_tonemapped-12 by ilker, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Çukurambar by Aykut Uludağ, on Flickr


Kaleici 013hdr by Mehmet Aktugan, on Flickr


Anıtkabir - Ankara - Turkey by Nezih Durmazlar, on Flickr


Kaleici 075hdr by Mehmet Aktugan, on Flickr


----------



## fezadatek (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Triple C said:


> Own shots - 18.10;


quote from Turkish forum


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.anadolujet.com/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Ankara :cheers:


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos but a general reminder: dont forget also to post the credits, source of these photos :cheers:

I wish you Merry Christmas to all :cheers:


----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153753771868290&set=gm.914358308632675&type=3&theater


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

My Photo, last winter.


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

*Ankara Citadel - Old City Center*




















































































































Photos By: 

Birol Ezertaş - http://wowturkey.com/forum/fotolistesi.php?u=673876

Ahmet Günen - http://wowturkey.com/forum/fotolistesi.php?u=447164


----------



## icelandic_man (Jun 23, 2014)

whouknow 










Mustafa Hulusi 










mustafa ozdemir



















Steve Hobson



















Hakan Varlı









eseracar1

Source: Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ankara by M. Fatih ULUÇAM, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Ankara by M. Fatih ULUÇAM, on Flickr


----------



## System_Halted (Aug 14, 2004)

Güner Gülyeşil


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Influence (Sep 25, 2008)

It gives a lot of information about the city too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates about Ankara


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Steve Hobson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Steve Hobson *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Steve Hobson *​


----------

